# DetailMyRide: Audi R8



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Evening Chaps.

Today was a very exciting day for me, the detail of a new Audi R8, in black/silver. Wow. The owner wanted everything protected, having not gone for the dealer protection options. So it was treated to a 'Custom' package.

On inspection, the car was in VERY good condition, very very light swirling, and no major defects at all. So, impressed with Audi's idea of how a car should be delivered, I got on with it.

*Process.*

*Interior*

Thoroughly Hoovered
Plastics Cleaned, Damp MF and APC 10:1
Leather Cleaned, Enziett Leather Care
Mats Washed, CG Fabric Clean
Glass Cleaned, CG Streak Free
*Wheels, Tyres and Arches*

The wheels were reasonably clean, insides were a bit mucky and there were a few patches where the last person to clean it (Audi Garage) hadn't done a very good job.

Rinsed
Wheels Cleaned, P21s Gel and Meguiars APC
Assortment of Brushes
Arches and Tyres APC 10:1
Thorough Rinse
Wheels waxed inside and out with CG Wheel Guard

*Exterior*

Exterior was near enough spotless, a few bugs on the front, some dust and minor dirt in the sills.

Rinse
Foamed with Mix of Hyper Wash and Snowfoam
Rinsed
Washed, 2 Bucket + Grit Guard, Z y m o l Sponge, Meguiars Hyper Wash
Rinsed
Dried with Miracle towel
Clayed with Sonus Green, Last Touch as Lube
Paintwork, Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish, Microfibre Applicator
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid
1 Coat of Chemical Guys BLITZ Spray Sealant
1 Coat Swissvax Best of Show
*Extras*
Rubbers Dressed, Enziett Gummi Plfedge
Tyres Dressed, Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel
Glass Cleaned, CG Streak Free
Before...




























A few during.














































And.

The afters of this gorgous car. Enjoy. Sorry for the quality, the light was really quite poor.
































































































































































































































































































































































Total work time - 5 Hours.

Thanks for Looking.

Gaz :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work as usual Gaz :thumb:

Missed the reg plate in one of the pics though 

Would love to do one of these cars...that includes cleaning it! :lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

top work Gaz:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

That is some cracking work mate!

Mart


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great job. Love these cars. Like the mats. See if you can do a checker board next time!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Excellent work fella


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic, great work Gaz :thumb: , did you ask for a go in it, also as already mentioned, I can tell what the reg number is


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

Great work Gaz,very nice. What a stunning car, i want one!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

An excellent detail on a very tasty car - top work Gaz :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one Gaz! You're not going down the "look here's a pic of me route are you mate?"
Car looks good and great work, nice one for your portfolio!


----------



## JEFF (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh yes i do like that:thumb:


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

nice work gaz :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Did the owner have any qualms about you cleaning it out of interest? Im genuinely curious.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very nice Gaz, bet the owner was well pleased with that, love the stripes on the interior carpet.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work Gaz, only thing i would say is next time could you take a few more photos for us:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Envy said:


> Nice one Gaz! You're not going down the "look here's a pic of me route are you mate?"


i LOL'd at that :thumb: :thumb: :lol:

looks cool mate, very well done. not too sure about the black tho, much prefer the silver ones :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice job Gaz, that looks great. Very wet and glossy finish :thumb:

Btw, where do you get those drying towels from?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Btw, where do you get those drying towels from?


david g :thumb:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

not bad laddy! 
nice to see you've Finnally sussed the striping lol!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup Davy G @ Carwashnwax. They are my favourite drying towels, so soft, thick and very absorbant :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Top stuff there Gaz, and on such a fine motor too! :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Timmo said:


> not bad laddy!
> nice to see you've Finnally sussed the striping lol!


And then some.....c'mon you used a ruler or something, they are about the neatest I've seen :doublesho

Yup, for once, I'd take a silver one over a black one, suits it much better I think.
Top job though Gaz :thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I love that in black, just needs the CF side pods for the full stealth "was that a TT or an R8" type effect.

Nice work.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep, gotta say, those carpet stripes are perfection :doublesho

Nice work Gaz, fair play to you getting a proper car to work on. :thumb:

Looks great.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice work Gaz. What product did you use too clean the slavva off the car?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

mally said:


> Nice work Gaz. What product did you use too clean the slavva off the car?


Slavva?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Think he means drool!!! 

R8 Gaz!!!! Nice one :thumb: 

Excellent job too


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

nice job chap, very glossy:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Gaz, must have been great fun to work on such a nice motor

Nice photography also


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome work bud.

Love that car.

One was driving behind me yesterday, the lights look amazing when they are turned on!! :doublesho


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice one Gazz!! :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nice job


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic work there. Top job.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

wonderfull car lovely job sir


----------



## Bronzed (Apr 14, 2007)

Stuuning work


----------



## Bronzed (Apr 14, 2007)

Stunning even......typo


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome work gaz, love the car


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

HOT HOT CAR wow i would love one of those...


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

Gaz on his travels I see! Top result, glad you got it!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh yes. You'd be suprised how much you can get into a backpack on a bike


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Oh yes. You'd be suprised how much you can get into a backpack on a bike


I always imagined you on a bus:lol:

Still think the R8 looks like a bigger Smart coupe though


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Oh yes. You'd be suprised how much you can get into a backpack on a bike


:lol: nice one!!

:thumb:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

awesome work.. truly beautiful car


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome job Gaz BUT you have a 1mm width difference between some of the stripes on the mats. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

amazing work mate! should be proud of that!


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent work mate, as always :thumb: 

What did you use on the carpets? It looks like a finely mowed lawn


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)




----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome car, great detail fella :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice one fella, definitely a boost for the portfolio! :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice one mate,looks like you did a good job!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

great work :thumb:


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work there Gaz :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

nice job :thumb: 

Darren


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Veeery Nice :thumb:

Colour combination really suits it too.


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

excellent job Gaz


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Fantastic job mate. Did the guy think it was weird a 13 year old turning up to do the detail? Not being rude or anything just curious.

I think the results you get are fantastic. Wish I had the sense to learn something like this when I was 13!!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Excellent job Gaz, perhaps some people will take you more serious see what work you can do.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice work Gaz. No disrespect to you because you've proved your work is up to scratch but what did the owner say when a 13 year old boy turned up on his doorstep to detail his supercar? Was he aware of your age when he booked the job?
Like I say, I can't fault the quality of your work but I know if I was a supercar owner who had booked a detail and a 13 year old turned up to do the work I just don't think I'd hand over the keys. So well done to you for being out there and actually getting these details to do.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments.

I don't turn up 'blind' to a detail, with the owner not knowing the fact i'm 13, the last step before taking the booking is explaining my age and all of that, and 99.9% of people are completely happy with it, either because they've seen my work up close, have seen images in my gallery, have been recommended from a forum and/or friend and have no problem what so ever. 

One thing that customers nearly always comment on is the organisation and communication of myself and the business, the customer is always informed, and kept very much involved. I think this is one of the key points that keeps people going. If I was unprofessional, and didn't bother turning up on time, or looking professional and organised, I don't think i'd be taken as seriously. Just the really little things like phoning/emailing the night before to check things are okay, and giving directions/information about local attractions and stuff if the customer is leaving me to it and going of shopping or whatever. I think this is the strongest point of my business, and hope that it will continue to grow. 

:thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

...and if you keep up that attitude, and make it a conerstone of all you do, you will be very successful. As much as you can be a cheeky begger, hats off to you, you've got a smart head for a 13 year old, and if you don't end up doing well for yourself in something you enjoy doing then I'll eat my hat. It took me 11 years to develop a business head after leaving home, and you have yours on already. Good lad.


----------



## Sheffielder (Jun 16, 2006)

Great work and some lovely pictures, if only more people your age had your attitude mate. 

Keep it up!

:thumb:


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice job! Like the football pitch effect on the carpet mats - Have a go at Tartan effect next time!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great work chap.


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

fantastic looking car!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Think i saw this car in broad st last weekend


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work there Gaz on a lovely car!


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Great work, motor and pics, i had the privaledge of driving one the other day and believe me they do not dissapoint....


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got a Range Rover and Mercedes CLS 55 AMG to do soon, RR this weekend.

The Merc is being sold soon, and they guy is buying an R8 - can't wait!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats looks sweet. :thumb:


----------



## Bigp (Mar 18, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, great work. :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> ...and if you keep up that attitude, and make it a conerstone of all you do, you will be very successful. As much as you can be a cheeky begger, hats off to you, you've got a smart head for a 13 year old, and if you don't end up doing well for yourself in something you enjoy doing then I'll eat my hat. It took me 11 years to develop a business head after leaving home, and you have yours on already. Good lad.


I'll second that mate, Having just read your post about your approach Gaz it does strike me that your age is immaterial just your attitude which is important.
That type of insight is lost on some people (most of whom I seem to run into day in day out when running my business) so WX51TXR has hit the nail square on the head.

Good work fella

:wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Christ who dug this out of its grave? LOL


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

That would be me:wave:


----------



## T1Col (Aug 19, 2006)

This guy deserves rescpect! stunnin work and your age.. its amazing.


----------



## getcha (Nov 14, 2007)

im still red Gaz...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

getcha said:


> im still red Gaz...


I don't understand?

Red, with envy?


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*puka*

Lovely job on a lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Fab work, fab car!

How did you get the stripes?

only 5 hours! I take that long thinking about cleaning my car


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mav2006 said:


> Fab work, fab car!
> 
> *How did you get the stripes?*
> 
> only 5 hours! I take that long thinking about cleaning my car


Thanks.

You vacuum the mats in opposite directions whilst they are still damp, then leave them to dry naturally.


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Superb work, and love the stripe effect on the mats. Must try that on mine 

Have to say tho, i hate the silver bit on the R8s. Would look so much better all black.

Tony.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

the stripe effect is pretty much the easiest effexct to apply to any carpets! all you need to do is clean abd brush the carpets all in the same direction then using the brush simply brush the knapp of the carpet the opposite way to how you did it, then do the same in alternate stripes! 
simple yet bery effective!! we used to do it to a lot of the estates to make the boots look smarter!


----------



## LMA07 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very good job indeed.


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

well done gaz - awesome :wave:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice one Gaz.

I love this pic.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the car, and the advert for it 

I want one


----------

